# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  a pink worm???

## lost

Sorry no pics but while rock watching to day i saw this pink/samlom what i think was a worm with little white tuffs of spines all over, it any ideas what it is?thanks guys

----------


## Gary R

> Sorry no pics but while rock watching to day i saw this pink/samlom what i think was a worm with little white tuffs of spines all over, it any ideas what it is?thanks guys


Sounds like a fireworm to me m8  they have bristles all over them and if you get these on your hand it will start to burn so dont touch it  :lol:

----------


## lost

Not seen it before mate i think the sea-pure has helped i have other stuff popping up from no were and stuff i thought was dead.I will try to get some pics i would love to no what they are

----------


## Timo

Will be a Bristle worm http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl...num=4&ct=title

Dont worry i have been stung loads of times and I'm still alive (just). I cleaned out a live sandbed that was full of them and the next day my hands and arms was covered in red scratch marks ouch.

----------


## Gary R

did it look like this  Attachment 175

----------


## lost

No mate it was pink,round and had little tuffs of white fur/spines all over it after about a few mins it crept back in to the rock never seen it before but am keeping my eye out for it.It didnt come out all the way so i have no idea how long it is.I could not see a /front i have found a few one is very thin and long and another is round,white and has dark markings on it
update i have just been watching it and it is a dark pink and not all of it is pink only the first part is pink then it is a dark colour.Every time i just tap the glass with the camera it shoots in, it is a nightmare to get a picture

----------


## lost

I have a few pics not brill i no sorry and any one no what the last pic is?i hope you can see better on this pic gaz than the last one

----------


## Gary R

yes its only your every day common Bristle worm   :lol2: 
get yourself a Pyjama wrasse also know as a six line wrasse it will eat the lot of them in no time plus these fish look nice in a tank.

----------

